# switching interior color for 98 M3C



## golfaddict (Feb 21, 2002)

I am interested in switching the interior of my 98 M3C from Magma to gray or light tan.

how complicated and expensive would it be??

are the needed parts:
front seats
rear seats
armrest
carpet
front door panels
rear panels

or are there any more parts that I am missing?

thanks in advance


----------



## DKJBama330ci (Dec 22, 2001)

It would probably be cheaper to sell the car and find one with the specs you want.

Just guestimating:
Front seats : $800 x 2 = $1600
Rear seat: 1200
Armrest 150
Carpet 800
Front door panels 800
Rear door panels 600 
$5150 for parts alone

DKJ


----------

